# Sick of her ****



## fedthefucup (Jan 4, 2016)

This may be a bit long but Ill try to shorten as much as possible- my wife and I are constantly at odds about literally everything-first: married 6 years, 1 daughter, another child on the way. she fights me on everything- she wont cook for me even tho Ive worked 2 jobs since we have been together-ill come home from a 15 hour shift to have to go get a sub or some wings- when she does cook she cooks things she knows i dont like and when I say something she justifies why she doesnt cook for me- Ive brought her food at work on too many occasions when she is working on a holiday or just in general without her asking. We split the chores and raising my daughter 50/50- in fact I bring my daughter everywhere to movies, she does sports etc. I dont wanna act like Im a saint but many times she provokes things and wont let them go which leads to a blowout..we almost never have sex- even on my birthdays nothing, we have zero intimacy between us- The biggest thing is when my father died (I was very close to him) she made things worse telling me to get over it 2 weeks after he died- some of her exact words were "im playing the victim"-and constantly made me feel worse about it which broke my heart.....I pretty sure she pawned the diamond in the custom made platinum engagement ring I brought her that Im still paying for (brought it to 3 different jewelers and all said rings dont bend the way hers did.... and maybe a month before she kept mentioning an upgraded ring)- she doesnt respect me at all- and now that she is pregnant I fear yelling or raising my voice-yet she still acts like a lunatic....im at my wits end and ready to end things-but again she is carrying my child...ive suggested counseling which she doesnt want to do- any suggestions


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Divorce her and resign yourself to 18 years of child support. 

At the very least, START the divorce and tell her you're fed up with paying for the princess, and you'll let her know when you'll be moving out (when your lawyer tells you it's safe).

Oh, and start reading this book. Today: https://7chan.org/lit/src/Robert_Glover_-_No_More_Mr_Nice_Guy.pdf


----------



## fedthefucup (Jan 4, 2016)

ive thought about divorce or separation but I cant take another man raising my child or children- sorry im old school


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

fedthefucup said:


> ive thought about divorce or separation but I cant take another man raising my child or children- sorry im old school


Then you probably need to get used to being treated this way.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

So Basically you don't like being married to her, and you don't have sex with her, but she has presented you with 2 children. And you won't divorce. 

The good news is you work 2 jobs so you don't have to see her very often. 

My advice. Close all of your credit card accounts. Get the opt out from the credit bureaus. (stops credit card offers) And of course Read No more Mr. Nice Guy.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

fedthefucup said:


> ive thought about divorce or separation but I cant take another man raising my child or children- sorry im old school


So what are you willing to do?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

fedthefucup said:


> ive thought about divorce or separation but I cant take another man raising my child or children- sorry im old school



You may think you are fed up, but it is obvious that you aren't fed up enough.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

ButtPunch said:


> Then you probably need to get used to being treated this way.


Yep!

op if this is going to be your final answer then you literally have nothing to bargain with here


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, you COULD read the book I linked. That would be a good start. She treats you that way because you ALLOW it. The book will show you how to stop being her whipping boy.


----------



## fedthefucup (Jan 4, 2016)

turnera said:


> Well, you COULD read the book I linked. That would be a good start. She treats you that way because you ALLOW it. The book will show you how to stop being her whipping boy.


cant even argue with logic- you all are very right


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, do you think she still loves you? Do you love her?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

fedthefucup said:


> ive thought about divorce or separation but I cant take another man raising my child or children- sorry im old school


Then quit complaining and bend over....


Or get her and you into marriage counseling.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You say that you work two jobs and 15 hours a day. Do you have weekends off? Or the equivalent to weekends?

Your wife works too, right? How many hours a day does she work?

I agree with tunera... read the book. That's your first step. You need to change.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

fedthefucup said:


> ive thought about divorce or separation but I cant take another man raising my child or children- sorry im old school


 Well friend you better start becoming "new school" quick because she's wiping the floor with you.

Your don't have to scream and holler. You just let her know that when you come home from work you want a decent meal on the table. You earned it. If she can make things you don't like she can make things you do. Put her on notice that she's on the clock and if she doesn't clean up her act then the marriage is over.

The kids know who their dad is. Just be the best dad you can be and don't worry about some other guy trying to take your place. The only way that will happen is if your a bad dad or a dead beat dad.

Another thing. Stop bringing her food and kissing her ass. The problem is she got used to your lips on her "dupa" and it's now expected...............Your fault.


----------



## HeartbrokenW (Sep 26, 2012)

If you never have sex, are the 2 kids yours?


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

6301 said:


> Another thing. Stop bringing her food and kissing her ass. The problem is she got used to your lips on her "dupa" and it's now expected...............


This. Divert that time and money to something for you or for the kids instead, and maybe you'll feel a tiny bit better about life.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Does she have a job outside of the home? Yes, you are allowing this. 
Hell, I'm going to get the no more me nice guy book myself. 😋

People can only bother you, make you unhappy, if you let them.

Except my ex wife, she's an expert at that sh**. An Olympic level athlete at mind-f****** , manipulation, and narcissism.

I'm claiming you have the good one.😁
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MichelleR (Jan 6, 2016)

Does she really know how unhappy you are? I took a look at that book about nice guys and although I didn't read it carefully it seemed pretty good. My husband is definitely not a "nice guy" but most men in my family are. My mother is outright abusive to my stepfather and I am so confused about why he stays with her. It actually really bothers me because even though I love my mom she is horrid to him and he just gives and gives and gives and never stands up for himself. I remember one time being absolutely shocked when I was using the computer in the basement when I was in high school and he didn't know I was down there. They were fighting and of course she was acting crazy and he was just agreeing with her and trying to keep her happy. He closed the door behind him and walked down the stairs to grab something and loudly said, "*****!" Honestly that was the only time he EVER showed me how he really felt and it was only because he didn't know I was there. My mother has always been and is still convinced that he is very happy with her. She wishes I would act more like her and can't understand why I don't control my husband the way the other women in my family do. Now my husband would divorce me in a heartbeat if I acted like that I'm sure but it's just not out dynamic because he doesn't tolerate it, and I respect him for having his own strong opinions. As frustrating as it can be sometimes when he doesn't want to do what I want, I'm glad that I can't push him around.


----------

